# Fried price if you cant speak Chinese?



## bianco

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...-extra-per-dish/story-fni0cx12-1226995409930 

_*It&#8217;s fried price if you can&#8217;t speak Chinese: restaurant charging English speakers 10 per cent extra per dish  *

IT&#8217;S the Shanghai shuffle, the fried price &#8212; a Mandarin restaurant in Sydney&#8217;s CBD is charging English-speaking patrons more than 10 per cent extra per dish than their Chinese-speaking counterparts. 

A serving of fried rice costs $2 more on the English menu than for people who order from the Chinese menu &#8212; **effectively a 12.7 per cent fee on English-speakers. *

Yin Li Sichuan restaurant owner Diana suggested it was meant to be a secret among Asian customers.

The Daily Telegraph pointed out the discrepancy in prices to a staff member at the Dixon St restaurant on Thursday night.

&#8220;The English menu is new, that&#8217;s why it&#8217;s more expensive,&#8221; she said. Both menus, however, appeared equally worn and dated.

A serving of fried rice with lettuce and beef is $17.80 on the English menu but only $15.80 for Chinese speaking customers. Mapo tofu ($16.80) and dried spicy bean ($17.80) are both $1 more if you can&#8217;t read Chinese.

The Daily Telegraph could not find any examples of cheaper dishes for English-speaking customers. The double standards have drawn the ire of the online community, with one customer labelling the restaurant &#8220;racist&#8221; in a review last year. _

#####

If true, and not happy, there's a simple solution, ... dine elsewhere.

'Shanghai shuffle'? 'fried price'?
Racist?
There oughta be a law!
Hmmm, maybe there is.
The govt man's trading licence dept might like to have a close look at this.


----------



## boedicca

I'd rather have a Fried Price than Flied Lice.

Just sayin'.


----------



## bianco

lol

I'd rather have just one price for all customers at this restaurant [wonder if this is the only one with two menus...with a higher price for English speakers?]

*Imagine* the uproar if the boot were on the other foot...and it were Asian customers who were being charged more, by English speaking proprietors!

And people wonder why there's 'segregation', 'mistrust', and 'dislike' in our society.


----------



## Mad Scientist

So which is it? 


bianco said:


> Yin Li Sichuan restaurant owner Diana suggested it was *meant to be a secret* among Asian customers.
> 
> *The English menu is new, thats why its more expensive,* she said. Both menus, however, appeared equally worn and dated.


----------



## bianco

Mad Scientist said:


> So which is it?
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yin Li Sichuan restaurant owner Diana suggested it was *meant to be a secret* among Asian customers.
> 
> *The English menu is new, thats why its more expensive,* she said. Both menus, however, appeared equally worn and dated.
Click to expand...


Who knows?

I'll go with the 'secret' idea.


----------



## ThirdTerm

Mapo Tofu  was one of three items in which the price on the Chinese menu had not been updated. Ms Xu said the restaurant has since updated their Chinese menu to be exactly the same as the English menu 





The boiled fish with pickled cabbage and chili is the same price in both English and Chinese menus (above)





The Chinese version of the boiled fish with pickled cabbage and chili is the same price in the Chinese and English menus (above)

The Daily Telegraph (Australia) is owned by News Corp and it has been accused of making fallacious claims in the past and its former editor now heads the New York Post, which is also owned by Murdock. The Mail Online (UK) corrected the Aussie tabloid's story and it turned out that the Chinese restaurant's Chinese menu just needed updating to reflect recent price hikes and the prices of three Chinese dishes were displayed inaccurately by mistake. The owner of the restaurant may sue the Aussie tabloid and the inaccurate prices of the three items have been updated.



> *The Daily Telegraph reported that the restaurant's two menus - one written in English and one in Chinese - had different prices despite listing the same dishes. But Ms Xu told the Mail Online that this was only the case for three dishes the fried rice with lettuce and beef, the Mapo tofu and the dried spicy beans. Those three dishes were 'different by $1 or $2'. She said that some of the older Chinese menus still had to be updated with recent price increases.* 'This year we have an increase in rent and staff [numbers] have increased,' Ms Xu said. 'The English menu is a new menu. This Chinese menu we actually need to fix.' Ms Xu said that she was shocked to read the article and very upset at being accused of discrimination. 'I think many things are not true because we don't have different [prices] for Chinese people and Australian people,' she said.
> Sydney restaurant accused of charging non-Asian customers higher prices 'will sue' | Mail Online


----------



## Politico

Yay we all know the telegraph is the posterboy for fact and truth lol. Ok I'll bite. I charge people who won't take the time to learn English more. Good for them.


----------



## bianco

Politico said:


> I charge people who won't take the time to learn English. Good for them.



According to a female poster in the NY Times forums before they closed...her sister was told by her boss in California:  "Learn Spanish or be sacked".


----------



## bianco

Politico said:


> Yay we all know the telegraph is the posterboy for fact and truth lol. Ok I'll bite. I charge people who won't take the time to learn English more. Good for them.



Mostly their stories/reports/articles seem to be factual.

Maybe in this restaurant case not enough in-depth/thorough investigation was done.
Allegations of discrimination are serious.

Restaurant owner says...reporter/newspaper says...wonder wherein lies the absolute truth?

Reporter/newspaper needs to standy by its article and allegations 100%...or print a retraction and an apology.


----------



## Indofred

Sydney restaurant accused of charging non-Asian customers higher prices 'will sue' | Mail Online



> Racist abuse has been directed towards the restaurant after it was revealed three items on the English menu were $1 or $2 higher  ....
> ......But the other 77 items on the English menu were priced exactly the same as on the Chinese menu
> Owner Diana Xu blamed a printed error for the price differences, which has now been fixed



3 items were printed in error, but the other 77 were the same.
I have to be honest, this is racist bullshit, using a simple error as a reason to hate Chinese people.

Perhaps the OP should go and fuck himself.


----------



## Levy

Wow that is surprising.


----------



## bianco

Sydney is a tinderbox waiting to explode [again]...not restaurant menus, but........

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG3pwYWSP34 [/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

My wife sometimes makes "Mabu Dofu" (Japanese) and it's wonderful! We don't eat it very often because it's supposed to be served over rice and we've almost eliminated rice entirely from our diet.


----------



## Indofred

Hang on.
If these white Australians hate foreigners so much, what the fuck were doing in a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Sydney is a tinderbox waiting to explode [again]...not restaurant menus, but........
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG3pwYWSP34



Nice video.
It basically says, White Australians do half the works foreigners do, work half the time foreigners do, but want twice the pay.

What lazy fuckers white Australians are. 

Edit - I'm so sorry, I forget this was a white power thread - I apologise for mentioning what lazy fuckers you lot are.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sydney is a tinderbox waiting to explode [again]...not restaurant menus, but........
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG3pwYWSP34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice video.
> It basically says, White Australians do half the works foreigners do, work half the time foreigners do, but want twice the pay.
> 
> What lazy fuckers white Australians are.
> 
> Edit - I'm so sorry, I forget this was a white power thread - I apologise for mentioning what lazy fuckers you lot are.
Click to expand...


No White power thread...more an equality/no discrimination thread

We abolished slavery...and introduced workplaces safety laws, workplace basic hourly rates of pay, workplace basic salaries etc.
A nice orderly society, if you like.
"8 hours work, 8 hours play, and 8 hours sleep".....'May Day"

Slavery and discrimination against White people sure seem to be making a return.


----------



## Moonglow

Hispanic street vendors charge non-Hispanics more than Hispanics, Oh the horror!...


----------



## Moonglow

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sydney is a tinderbox waiting to explode [again]...not restaurant menus, but........
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG3pwYWSP34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice video.
> It basically says, White Australians do half the works foreigners do, work half the time foreigners do, but want twice the pay.
> 
> What lazy fuckers white Australians are.
> 
> Edit - I'm so sorry, I forget this was a white power thread - I apologise for mentioning what lazy fuckers you lot are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No White power thread...more an equality/no discrimination thread
> 
> We abolished slavery...and introduced workplaces safety laws, workplace basic hourly rates of pay, workplace basic salaries etc.
> A nice orderly society, if you like.
> "8 hours work, 8 hours play, and 8 hours sleep".....'May Day"
> 
> Slavery and discrimination against White people sure seem to be making a return.
Click to expand...


And the whites never did it to any other race in the past....


----------



## bianco

Moonglow said:


> Hispanic street vendors charge non-Hispanics more than Hispanics, Oh the horror!...



Horror indeed.
Racism?
The govt should act.

Simple solution though...non-Hispanics should boycott Hispanic street vendors.


----------



## bianco

Moonglow said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice video.
> It basically says, White Australians do half the works foreigners do, work half the time foreigners do, but want twice the pay.
> 
> What lazy fuckers white Australians are.
> 
> Edit - I'm so sorry, I forget this was a white power thread - I apologise for mentioning what lazy fuckers you lot are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No White power thread...more an equality/no discrimination thread
> 
> We abolished slavery...and introduced workplaces safety laws, workplace basic hourly rates of pay, workplace basic salaries etc.
> A nice orderly society, if you like.
> "8 hours work, 8 hours play, and 8 hours sleep".....'May Day"
> 
> Slavery and discrimination against White people sure seem to be making a return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the whites never did it to any other race in the past....
Click to expand...


No excuse for doing it now...in our supposedly equal and laws-governed society.
Instead of Sydney being "one big happy family", it's fast becoming a divided city...every race for itself, every culture for itself...segregated to the max.


----------



## Rikurzhen

bianco said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hispanic street vendors charge non-Hispanics more than Hispanics, Oh the horror!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horror indeed.
> Racism?
> The govt should act.
> 
> Simple solution though...non-Hispanics should boycott Hispanic street vendors.
Click to expand...


No, the government should NOT act. Discrimination law is a direct attack on the human right of free association. The whole kit and caboodle of discrimination law should be jettisoned. Everything down the drain.

The way to deal with this is through boycott. Someone notices, the word is spread. Opponents boycott and supporters flock in and support the business. Let the marketplace decide the winner.


----------



## Rikurzhen

bianco said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> No White power thread...more an equality/no discrimination thread
> 
> We abolished slavery...and introduced workplaces safety laws, workplace basic hourly rates of pay, workplace basic salaries etc.
> A nice orderly society, if you like.
> "8 hours work, 8 hours play, and 8 hours sleep".....'May Day"
> 
> Slavery and discrimination against White people sure seem to be making a return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whites never did it to any other race in the past....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No excuse for doing it now...in our supposedly equal and laws-governed society.
> Instead of Sydney being "one big happy family", it's fast becoming a divided city...every race for itself, every culture for itself...segregated to the max.
Click to expand...


Amazing how liberals turn every society they touch into crap.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sydney is a tinderbox waiting to explode [again]...not restaurant menus, but........
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG3pwYWSP34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice video.
> It basically says, White Australians do half the works foreigners do, work half the time foreigners do, but want twice the pay.
> 
> What lazy fuckers white Australians are.
> 
> Edit - I'm so sorry, I forget this was a white power thread - I apologise for mentioning what lazy fuckers you lot are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No White power thread...more an equality/no discrimination thread
> 
> We abolished slavery...and introduced workplaces safety laws, workplace basic hourly rates of pay, workplace basic salaries etc.
> A nice orderly society, if you like.
> "8 hours work, 8 hours play, and 8 hours sleep".....'May Day"
> 
> Slavery and discrimination against White people sure seem to be making a return.
Click to expand...


Ah, lefty reasons for being lazy.
Basically, you're moaning because someone who is willing to work harder than you, does.


----------



## Noomi

If they really did that, I bet they would be outraged if a business run by white Australians charged non English speaking people more.


----------



## ThirdTerm

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8iJ-2iRAqw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8iJ-2iRAqw[/ame]

In Australian English, it's hard to distinguish between "guide dog" and "gay dog" because gay is often pronounced as guy.  The Thai staff, who was not a native speaker of Australian English, clearly could not tell the difference between them and mistook a disabled customer's "guide dog" for a "gay dog".



> *A RESTAURANT that refused a blind man entry because it thought his guide dog was "gay" has been ordered by the Equal Opportunity Tribunal to pay him $1500.* Woodville North man Ian Jolly, 57, was barred from dining at Grange restaurant Thai Spice in May last year after a staff member mistook his guide dog Nudge for a "gay dog", the tribunal heard this week. A statement given by restaurant owners Hong Hoa Thi To and Anh Hoang Le said one of the waiters had understood Mr Jolly's partner Chris Lawrence "to be saying she wanted to bring a gay dog into the restaurant". *"The staff genuinely believed that Nudge was an ordinary pet dog which had been desexed to become a gay dog," the statement said*. Mr Jolly and Ms Lawrence were refused entry to the restaurant - which displays a "guide dogs welcome" sign - even after providing staff with a guide dogs fact card. At an Equal Opportunity Tribunal conciliation hearing on Friday, the restaurant agreed to provide Mr Jolly with a written apology and attend an Equal Opportunity education course, in addition to paying him $1500.
> http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/gay-dogs-not-welcome-diner-told/story-e6frea6u-1225857841237?nk=6aa96ff4cf17ce79c11e906d9330e8f4


----------



## bianco

LOL @ 'gay dog'.

That Australian english in the video being described is 'bogan english'.
No one I know speaks like that.
Maybe some people do, in some isolated 'working class' ghetto somewhere [nothing wrong at all with the 'working class'...it was mostly they who spoke like that many moons ago].

Note it was in Adelaide, South Australia state that the 'gay dog' event happened.
Some people in Adelaide seem to speak with a posh accent, or try to.

The punishment was suitable.


----------



## bianco

Rikurzhen said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hispanic street vendors charge non-Hispanics more than Hispanics, Oh the horror!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horror indeed.
> Racism?
> The govt should act.
> 
> Simple solution though...non-Hispanics should boycott Hispanic street vendors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the government should NOT act. Discrimination law is a direct attack on the human right of free association. *The whole kit and caboodle of discrimination law should be jettisoned. Everything down the drain. *
Click to expand...


So, you'd be happy for Aboriginal Australians to again be *banned from; *


banned from

. living in towns
. staying in the CBD after 6pm
. being allowed to vote
. being allowed to own property
. swimming in the town pool 
. entering pubs and clubs

etc

and again be classed by the govt as 'flora and fauna'?


----------



## Indofred

All this shit over a translation error.
The OP, using an idiotic press report, tells us how nice white folks are being ripped off by foreigners.
When we find out the truth, we find 3 out of 80 menu items were different, the rest being exactly the same.
It was an error, a cock up, nothing else.

The OP is peddling racist stupidity.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> All this shit over a translation error.
> The OP, using an idiotic press report, tells us how nice white folks are being ripped off by foreigners.
> When we find out the truth, we find 3 out of 80 menu items were different, the rest being exactly the same.
> *It was an error, a cock up, nothing else. *



That's what the restaurant says.
The reporter/newspaper says something else
Someone is not telling the exact truth...either the restaurant, or the reporter/newspaper.
It's yet to be established if this press report is idiotic.

_A serving of fried rice costs $2 more on the English menu than for people who order from the Chinese menu &#8212; *effectively a 12.7 per cent fee on English-speakers. 
Yin Li Sichuan restaurant owner Diana suggested it was meant to be a secret among Asian customers.
The Daily Telegraph pointed out the discrepancy in prices to a staff member at the Dixon St restaurant on Thursday night.
&#8220;The English menu is new, that&#8217;s why it&#8217;s more expensive,&#8221; she said. Both menus, however, appeared equally worn and dated. _

Guess we might discover the truth in the court case.
_______________________________________________________________________________________
****************************************************************************


The same tv station, or another one, aired a current affairs report with hidden cameras that showed a young White guy going into Asian businesses in Sydney and being quoted much higher prices on computer repairs, jewellery etc than a young Manadarin-speaking guy.
Also the White guy quoted much higher travel prices in SW Sydney than the Mandarin-speaking guy at a "Middle East" business. 
Cameras and their audio don't lie.

$80 to repair the same computer for the Mandarin-speaking guy...$160 for the White guy.

Why did people explode when they read this article in the newspaper?
Because they've had enough of it.


----------

